# What are your goals as an archer?



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Good goals. Just keep workin and you'll get em


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks

If you don't mind me asking do you know any good recurve brands? I've heard of good limbs not so much risers. Also is it cheaper to buy the riser/limbs/string alone or is it better to buy it together.


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

Great goals! Keep up the planning, and remember to have fun!
For me, I'm working on form with a rubber tube. My goal is to get into my bow again. I sure miss shooting arrows!


I don't know what your price range is, but PSE X-factors are nice. There's a few on the FITA classified section, under the FITA message board. i think you could get the riser for about 300 bucks, if you shop around.
I'm not a huge fan of Samicks because their paint chips easily, unless you get it powder coated. 

Keep up the good work! It does pay off!


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

therazor302;6992796[ said:


> Robin Hood one of my arrows but not demolish it because arrows are expensive :sad:


Still working on that one myself :wink:
had 6 robin hoods so far and all arrows have been completely ruined =[



therazor302 said:


> Thanks
> 
> If you don't mind me asking do you know any good recurve brands? I've heard of good limbs not so much risers. Also is it cheaper to buy the riser/limbs/string alone or is it better to buy it together.


Hoyt and Win & Win are my favourites for Recurves, both riser and limbs. can be pricey though.


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

Well I'm looking for >130$ just to practice at home. Thanks for telling me about the F.I.T.A classifieds I hadn't noticed it, I'll check it out.

I looked up the Win win's and Hoyt's they look great and I've read the shoot great. Once I get better I'll look into those.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Sounds like some good goals- keep at it! Mine are (with my hand made longbows)...

[X] Robin hood
[] Get to pulling 90# as easily as I do 80#
[] Build the "perfect" bow
[] Obtain perfect consistency up to 40 yards
[] Obtain accuracy at 50 yards
[X] Be able to cut a string at ten paces
[] Get a _*massive*_ supply of arrows
[] Become able to consistently churn out _excellent_ bows
[] Become accurate on small moving targets (ping pong ball size and smaller)
[] Get a take-down longbow built
[] Amass a great number of staves, and refine my bow building

Those are jsut some off the top of my head. Looks like we both have some work ahead of us.


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

Very nice. Do you make your own arrows also or just long bows?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

therazor302 said:


> Very nice. Do you make your own arrows also or just long bows?


Everything. Bows, arrows, quivers, bracer, points- all of it.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

if you're looking to save on the riser and limbs, the KAP T-Rex riser and limb combination retails at under 200$, plus the accessories. from what i know, you can't go very much lower than that without getting into the wood risers, light poundage type bows. a bonus with the T-Rex riser is that it's International Limb Fitting (ILF), which means you can upgrade to limbs of different brands and sizes and weights and quality, as long as the limbs are ILF as well, without having to buy a new riser every time.


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

I looked these up and found them extremely cheap. The thing is I'm 14 and atm I shoot 20#. The thing is I started out as a pretty weak person as I'm a gamer and I'm 90% sure my draw weight will increase. Is it worth buying the bow now or should I wait?


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

i started out a weekling i could barely pull 30# and then i shot that for a week or so i moved up a couple pounds every few weeks to were i am now i can pull 50# but nothing higher more than once i am pulling 46# for 3D 
my goals are get a list of what to do when i prepare to shoot
the one i have now is S.G.R stance grip release


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

So I guess I'll hold out on the bow and use the JOAD groups bows until I can pull more. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

Remember: higher poundage does not mean better shooting. In fact, if you can master a form (basically) at 20 lbs, then you can master it at 21 lbs... then 22 lbs... then 23.... work your way up. 

Remember, most risers allow you to adjust the weight by about 10%, up or down. I'd stick with your JOAD bow. Just don't try to jump to a higher pound bow right away. All the guys at the range might show off that they can shoot high poundage, but if you can shoot perfect form, even with a lower pound bow, you'll be outshooting in no time.
Don't rush it, you'll be checking off "win a tournament" from your list in no time. It just takes... time and work.


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

Alright then thanks for the encouragement =P.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Start low and go up. No matter who you are, or how strong. I started out on sticks barely pulling 15#. Then pciked thicker ones. that were about 20#. Then ones that were about 35#. And so one and so one until I can shoot 80# with ease and comfort.

"You have to learn to walk before you can run."


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

i want to harvest a deer with my selfbow made from a rubbed tree by the monster buck and become a better shot than Howard Hill


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

Well first week I shot 15 second week 20 I guess I'll go up to 25 this saturday.

Call me a newb but who's Howard Hill?


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

Howard Hill is a brilliant shot with a barebow from a few (well, many) years ago. somewhere around the '30s, i think... 

anyways, like the other people said, don't go up in weight too fast. i'd recomend that you hold out at the 20-25 for a few weeks to work on your form and strength.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Howard Hill was the greatest archer of all time, and probably always will be. He was a talented bowyer, fletcher, and archer from 1930-1960. He could shoot skeet with a bow, cut a string at ten yards, shoot an apple and a plum off a man's head with a broadhead, and shoot dimes out of the air- among many other things. He was the first white man to take a true Rocky mountain bighorn with a bow, and to take an elephant with a bow and arrow without poicon (115# bow, 1700 grain 41" arrow, penetrated 31.5"). He took three actually. He wrote two books, _Hunting the Hard Way_, and _Wild Adventures_- which are excellent reading. There are also several of his videos still available. He has no equal. His lack of popularity today is thanks to the laziness of people- wanting easier and easier shooting equipment. 

Shoot as much as you can. I usually try to get at least 200 arrows a day, and it really pays off. If you need a target, fill a carbboard bow with newspaper and put a paper target on it.


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow he sounds like a pretty cool guy 115# bow? does anyone shoot that much now? 

Will do Calibre.

Cardboard box huh Didn't think of that. Let me get a bow first and I think I'll set it up in the backyard.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

hard hill is a truly amazing archer but in a few years he wont be able to touch my skillsepsi::wink:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Yup, he was the best. 'Cept for David apparently:wink:!

Gimme a couple years and I'll be able to:wink:. Most people can't buy one, so they stop. I can go as high as I can build, so it's all good for me.

I'm working on the trick shots. That's really tough stuff he pulled off!


----------



## Varik (Jan 11, 2008)

My goals:


[x] Kill a deer with a compound.
[] Kill a turkey with a compound.
[] Kill a deer with a traditional bow.
[] Make my own working bow.
[] Craft a full quiver of arrows. (10+)
[x] Robin Hood
[] Win at a 3d shoot.
[] Win at an indoor shoot.
[] Increase my overall consistency.
[x] Be consistent (inside paper plate) at 40 yards.


Can't think of any else at the moment.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

yup kegans right howard hill got nutin on me. im mean anyone can hit a dime outa the air but i was in the wheat field the other day shooting seeds from the air not the seed head ONE seed.:wink:


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

Well I haven't seen Howard Hill but I was on youtube and saw some Byron Ferguson videos he has some amazing trick shots.


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

i seen some of his videos


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

Ya he's pretty cool


Are there any videos of Howard Hill?


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

my goal is to hopefully become a pro someday


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

therazor302 said:


> Ya he's pretty cool
> 
> 
> Are there any videos of Howard Hill?


Yup. You can get all four of his videos from 3Rivers Archery.

I believe someone told me Ferguson actually learned from Hill. Imagine that.


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

Well I guess that would make sense both are great archers I guess you would have to learn from a great.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Howard_Hill
Yep his wiki confirms it 
"*Byron Ferguson, Hill's spiritual successor*, was able to perfectly split one arrow with another using a recurve longbow for the History channel special "Extreme Marksmen". It did however take him 937 tries."

I'll have to look into getting one of those movies. Sounds like a good watch.


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

short term:
more consistant stance
Mid term:
win FITA provincials 
Finish top 5 in FITA nationals
Win MB summer games
Win 3D provincials
Finish top 3 in 3D nationals
Long Term:
make world cadet/junior team for Canada
shoot 300 20x+ on a vegas 3 spot
go to 10 shoots in july and august


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

short term:
more consistant stance
Mid term:
win FITA provincials 
Finish top 5 in FITA nationals
Win MB summer games
Win 3D provincials
Finish top 3 in 3D nationals
Long Term:
make world cadet/junior team for Canada
shoot 300 20x+ on a vegas 3 spot
go to 10 shoots in july and august


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

Is there a way to edit my first post I acomplished some things today.


[X]Loosen my grip because I need to get use to not gripping it and using a sling (June 07 2008) with the stabilizer I can get it to fall forward 
[X]Learn to use the sight correctly(June 07 2008) Thanks to this the next one will make sense
[X]Actually score my first 10(June 07 2008) I actually scored two thanks to loosening my grip and using the sight I shot a lot better. Not consistent but better. One time I shot a 10 a 8 and a 4 the other 2 missed. One time it Hit the line of the outside 10 the second time It hit the circle outside the X and I would've hit it a third time but as I started shooting the pin came out of the bottom of the target making it fold up so if the target was pinned down I would've hit the X oh well =P
[X]Actually score with every arrow I hit(June 07 2008) Most where 2-4's but I did it.

About the draw weight. This whole time I thought I was shooting 20 when it was actually 26. The group let me borrow their bow the limbs are a little long and the arrows are an inch or 2 too long. Then again it wasn't tuned for me so I didn't expect it to be perfect. I just want to be able to practice. Once I get a bale I think being able to shoot 50-100 arrows a day will be great for my consistancy and back muscle use. I've been watching lots of videos and I think I'll be able to get a nice group going next Saturday!

Man I already love archery can't keep my mind off it.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

therazor302 said:


> Well I guess that would make sense both are great archers I guess you would have to learn from a great.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Howard_Hill
> Yep his wiki confirms it
> "*Byron Ferguson, Hill's spiritual successor*, was able to perfectly split one arrow with another using a recurve longbow for the History channel special "Extreme Marksmen". It did however take him 937 tries."
> ...


Try howardhillarchery.com. Wikipedia's info on Hill stinks. Doesn't do him any justice at all.

I thought Ferguson shot a longbow. What's a long recurve bow anyway? People on wikipedia aren't always that accurate.

937 tries? Geeze. How far away was he shooting?

Anyway. Howard Hill was the greatest. Without comparison. No one comes close. His videos are absolutely amazing. As are his books.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

therazor302 said:


> Well I just started shooting. I had been doing research for about a month before I started. I found a JOAD group in my area that lets you use their bows while you are shooting with them. So I joined this group and I've shot 2-3 times each with 50+ arrows. First week I hit the target half the time. Now I can hit the target each time but aiming and consistency is where I need to work.
> Here are my goals
> 
> 
> ...


in your situation i would wait a while shoot the joad bows untill you have a good bit of money for a good bow. pse xfactor riser and win and win winex limbs work really good for me. not sure if you can robinhood an arrow without destroyng it. i just robinhooded one of my nano pros yesterday :sad:  dont worry about the poundage your shooting im shooting 30 lbs. you dont need to shoot high pounds to get 50m pulling 27lbs will get you there fine.the more weight you can hande the better but please dont overbow yourself, it kills me to see kids that would be shooting so mutch better 2 lbs less...it makes so mutch of a difference.


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

Well if its impossible to do without destroying your arrow I want to have it robinhood straight through the arrow and not just to make the arrow useless. 

Thanks I guess I'll stick with the 26# bow they are letting me borrow for now. Also if you don't mind me asking how much did that set up cost you? The Joad groups bow is a Win&Win Riser with Win&Win Trigger long limbs 26# the whole bow being 68"


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

therazor302 said:


> Well if its impossible to do without destroying your arrow I want to have it robinhood straight through the arrow and not just to make the arrow useless.
> 
> Thanks I guess I'll stick with the 26# bow they are letting me borrow for now. Also if you don't mind me asking how much did that set up cost you? The Joad groups bow is a Win&Win Riser with Win&Win Trigger long limbs 26# the whole bow being 68"


i bought my bow off ebay for 200 for the riser, like 400 for the limbs through my coach, shigt came with the risor, stab set up for 150, arrows for like 325 i think. so the whole set up was allitle more than a thousand, but the bow i bought had a bunch of stuff im going to sell.
my dad has the winact risor and its good and alot cheaper, shop around for a good deal on winexes or innos, start out with KAP windstorm carbons theyre good and cheap


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Modern arrows won't let you shoot striaght through them- you just stick it in the nock. Natural shafting will, but not the new stuff.


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

I was looking into buying a Kap because of just how cheap it is thanks for the tip.

@kegan
Ya I've seen pictures of that happen I've never really seen where the arrow goes all the way through on old arrows though. Actually one time I saw a carbon arrow go all the way inside of another carbon arrow. Here's the video http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZcNY2t0h-HE it starts at 2:27 slow motion at 2:50


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

razor:
remember that in that video, they're shooting a small arrow into a larger one. It's possible to shoot all the way to the tip of another arrow (by robin hooding it) if the arrows are differant sizes.
When I mean "possible," I mean "extremely difficult." 
good job on your checklist. Watch out for "crab clawing" the riser on release. That's when your hand doesn't quite grab the bow, but flexes around your handle at release... or even while you're still at full draw.
This can be just as bad as gripping the bow.


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

Ya that was a problem and everyone told me that I did it. I think I fixed it but now that I can practice everyday I'll be able to make sure it doesn't happen. So the goal is a loose hand the whole shot I have to learn to trust the bow won't fall out of my hand because the finger sling is there.

Off Topic:Wow the pages on these forums can hold up to 40 posts. The forum I use for games can only hold 10 ><


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

haha, yeah, whoever designed the web page knew that archers love to talk...


Try gently folding your pinky, ring, and middle fingers under your hand, with your finger sling on your thumb and index. It's pretty hard to grab it when your hand is like that.


----------



## João_Almeida (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm more ambicious 

[X] beat national record outdoor
[ ] beat national record indoor
[ ] be national champion outdoor and indoor 
[ ] go to a international competition
[ ] be on the national team 
[3 times] robin hood xD

This are my goals only one i dont know if it will happen and thats the national record indoor


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

LooMoo said:


> haha, yeah, whoever designed the web page knew that archers love to talk...
> 
> 
> Try gently folding your pinky, ring, and middle fingers under your hand, with your finger sling on your thumb and index. It's pretty hard to grab it when your hand is like that.


I'll keep that in mind. I've been able to shoot at home the last couple days and I don't have a target but I have been getting nice groups going. I got 3 around 2 inches apart the other 2 I shot was trying to fix my sight so I think i'm not doing to bad. I went to Kisik Lee's sight and got some really good tips off of it kslinternationalarchery.com . I changed up my stance and changed my breathing and I think its had an overall positive affect.

Well Joao I like to start off smaller being as I've only shot a few times. Also I don't have my own bow so this one isn't tuned to me.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Oh yeah, and I want to shoot an elephant with a longbow. More of a fantasy than a goal. I wonder how elephant tastes?


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

Must be pretty chewy and nearly impossible to swallow .

Today I set up a shooting rig in my backyard. Got 110+ arrows in and demolished one arrow (hit the concrete and the tip shot into the arrow tip to the wise don't aim with both eyes) I got a lot of groups going. Once I get my own bow that tuned to me I think I can score 39 out of 50 which wouldn't be all bad.


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

therazor302 said:


> I'll keep that in mind. I've been able to shoot at home the last couple days and I don't have a target but I have been getting nice groups going. I got 3 around 2 inches apart the other 2 I shot was trying to fix my sight so I think i'm not doing to bad. I went to Kisik Lee's sight and got some really good tips off of it kslinternationalarchery.com . I changed up my stance and changed my breathing and I think its had an overall positive affect.
> 
> Well Joao I like to start off smaller being as I've only shot a few times. Also I don't have my own bow so this one isn't tuned to me.


Kisik Lee's form (BEST method) really is fantastic in my opinion. You can really learn a lot from that web page.  I just started in April, and it's helped me a lot.
Maybe when you get the hang of archery more, and if you're interested in learning BEST method, look up the high performance coach list and see if there's one in your ares: they're the ones that teach the method.

Well, here's my list...


[X] get form and strength down well enough to shoot 16 lbs.
[ ] get form and strength down well enough to shoot 24 lbs. (By June 20th!!)
[ ] get form and strength down well enough to shoot 30 lbs...
[ ] " " 34 lbs...
[ ] be a confident archer, trust my shot.
[ ] practice 70 m shooting, group fairly well.
[ ] go to Outdoor Nationals and have fun, and get some more experience. Maybe place well enough.


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

So you want to top at 34#? Whats the average topping weight for a recurve shooter. I hear its 50-60 (then again kegan shoots 80 I don't know if selfbows are different.) so I'm confused. I'm shooting 26-28# consistently. I think I'll keep it for a week or two before going up. Although it says 26# limbs there is a place to add cushioning to make it more and there is 1 cushion in there so I'll have to ask my Joad group.


Today the most amazing thing happened while I was shooting. I set it up in my backyard and got 120 shots out. I was shooting a haybail with a cardboard box pinned to it with a Quicktrip lid stuck in the middle. The quicktrip lid was held there with a golf tee (as you can see I'm as cheap as can be). I shot so accurately I hit the golf tee that was holding the lid and went right through the slot for the straw. I started jumping around and know that split golf tee is my first trophy. =P

The first competition out here is the Sunflower Games I think its called. I hope to shoot there and actually have fun and see more archers in person as I've actually only seen 10-15 in person. The range thats closest isn't very populated. I think the Joad group is the most common people there. Its a city park and I greatly dislike the targets. Its giant bails with 4 targets equally spaced in a square. Shooting there during the weekend is okay but on Saturday I can shoot actual official Fita targets with the Joad group.

To end this post I must say I love archery. Can't get it off my mind >< What a great feeling this is having never been so interested in a sport. Can't wait for the Olympics!


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

for the weight question: it depends what distances you need to shoot, your age, your physical ability and your sex. personally, i shoot about 44-45lbs with my recurve, but i have to shoot men's outdoor distances which are 90m, 70m, 50m and 30m. the average weight i'd say for men in around 46-50lbs. women only shoot out to 70m, so they don't need quite as much weight, roughly 30-40lbs will do. basically, the weight that you want is whatever you can handle physically and will get your arrows downrange. if they don't match, go with what you can handle and work up your strength gradually.


----------



## João_Almeida (Mar 3, 2008)

LooMoo said:


> Kisik Lee's form (BEST method) really is fantastic in my opinion. You can really learn a lot from that web page.  I just started in April, and it's helped me a lot.
> Maybe when you get the hang of archery more, and if you're interested in learning BEST method, look up the high performance coach list and see if there's one in your ares: they're the ones that teach the method.
> 
> Well, here's my list...
> ...



LOL?
[X] get form and strength down well enough to shoot 16 lbs.
[ ] get form and strength down well enough to shoot 24 lbs. (By June 20th!!)
[ ] get form and strength down well enough to shoot 30 lbs...
how old are you? if you're over thirteen you can get to 30lbs in less than 1 month how much do you train?


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

Alright then Calibre I plan on shooting up to 90m so I guess I'll keep going up. At the moment I can shoot 26 smooth.

Joao maybe he's a brand new archer and a little younger and he's just working on form with smaller weights? We are all fairly young here we don't judge =P


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

João_Almeida said:


> LOL?
> [X] get form and strength down well enough to shoot 16 lbs.
> [ ] get form and strength down well enough to shoot 24 lbs. (By June 20th!!)
> [ ] get form and strength down well enough to shoot 30 lbs...
> how old are you? if you're over thirteen you can get to 30lbs in less than 1 month how much do you train?


theres a difference between doing things quickly, and doing things properly.
They have this planned out, so leave them be . . . its not gonna effect u in any way.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

_She_ is just a really good target archer (lighter weight means you can shoot more accurately). Most people shoot about 50# (45-60#). Selfbows aren't any different in drawing than recurves- though my longer bows may be easier (no stack at all). I'm just a loon. I like the power and cast, like the idea of being able to pierce a croc or elephant hide. I like how it strengthens my entire upper body, and that I'm one of the few who can handle such a bow- and at such a "young age" (16).

A stable, 45# bow is perfect for a man's target bow (as shown by the English, shooting accurately out to 100 yards), and 60# could take any big game animal there is, so long as your arrow is heavy and well designed and you get close enough. 

Most people either don't practice enough, aren't strong enough, or don't care to go to the rediculouse extremes that I do. Which is why I do it:wink:!


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

if i was hunting elephants with a bow i would want a 150# warbow with 32" arrows with huge armor piercing bodkins and the arrow would be heavy beast wieghing 5 ouncesepsi:epsi:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Hill killed an elephant with a 41" duraluminum arrow, weighing 1700 grains, a 115# bamboo longbow, and larger version of his normal points.

If I ever get to shoot an elephant, I would opt for:
- longbow, pulling at least 100#. Probabaly a D bow, as they are the best bow out there to shoot heavy arrows. Of course, I have yet to see how well American longbows work with heavy arrows.

- heavy hickory arrows. About 1500 grains or more. Sturdily fletched and no more than 3/8" in diamter. Hopefully they wouldn't be too long (3/8" parallel shafting with 300-400 grain broadhead would only have to be about 32" I believe).

- the points would be a penetration designed point. About 4" long, they would only be about 1 1/8" wide, with concave blade and slim ferrule, moved closer to the tips with properly placed barbs. Well tempered, and razor sharp. 

The shot would be 30 yards or less. Preferably much less. 

Actually, I could build almost all this stuff now. I'd just need material for the ferrule and blade material. That would be fun!


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

Where would you do it? Are there permits you can get in Africa?

Also how often do you practice? I want to get to 52# today in 2 years. At the moment I'm shooting 110-120 arrows a day at 26#. I need to get a camera so people can rate my form and correct it though having no one around to ask. It shoots decent but you never know


Sorry I also assumed Loo Moo was a guy =P.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm hoping they'll still let you buy an elephant tag (about $1600 now- well worth it considering how little you would have to pay on food/clothing afterwards).

I shoot almost everyday, between 50 and 500 arrows on average, depending on how much time I get and how many times I get out. I went from 20# to about 40# in a few months. Went from 40# to 80# in about tow years.

Of course, I made my own and could have as many different weight bows as I needed. Small incremental increases are best every few months. 

You should easily be able to get to 52# in a few years, provided you shoot enough. A hundred arrows or so a day should do it!


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

kegan said:


> I'm hoping they'll still let you buy an elephant tag (about $1600 now- well worth it considering how little you would have to pay on food/clothing afterwards).
> 
> I shoot almost everyday, between 50 and 500 arrows on average, depending on how much time I get and how many times I get out. I went from 20# to about 40# in a few months. Went from 40# to 80# in about tow years.
> 
> ...


Wow 1600? I guess if you sell all the parts of the elephant afterwards it might be worth it. Or make clothes and food for yourself like you said.

Well I shoot everyday 100-200 arrows a day. So hopefully In a month or two I'll hit 40#. I don't wanna buy to many limbs. I think I'll keep at the 26# till I can afford 35# limbs and after a year or two I'll go to 50# thanks for the number crunch I know what to look forward to. I would go at smaller leaps but limbs are expensive know and I'de prefer to stay with market recurves and not take up selfbows ><.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

$1600 isn't much- considering it could probably feed me for almost a year, I could use the hide for about 200 different things, along with the sinew and bone which could be tunred into tools and broadheads (or jewelry and then sold), etc. 

I would go with something around 35#. Making a larger than 10# jump after jsut a few months is a bit risky if you aren't already an active person. It may cost more, but you've chosen the style of bow tyou want and you don't want to wind hurting yourself. Pull ups and chin ups can help though. My brother and I seem to be anomolies- most people can't increase in weight so quickly. But 50# in a year or so is more than an acceptable and attainable goal. You should easily be able to reach it. 

How much do limbs cost anyway?


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

Well I was more of a gamer so I wasn't active to start with. I'm planning on starting to work out. Archery is a VERY one sided sport and it has to be evened out =P.

Well I guess so but I wonder if Elephant meat actually tastes any good.

Well they aren't much if you have a job I guess but I'm gonna get a cheap bow to begin with so when I hit 50# I just might have to get a whole new bow. The bow I want is a Kap T-Rex which is only 130. The problem with it is the riser is aluminum and heavy and not the best to have. Also the limbs are wood meaning they will eventually wear out.

So crappy limbs are 60-80$ http://www.lancasterarchery.com/sho...=5926&osCsid=c6de565b259787ee77b5366d315b65f8 Top Notch limbs (ones that I wont change again) go for 350-480$
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/sho...=5913&osCsid=c6de565b259787ee77b5366d315b65f8
My final goal is going to be a nice Hoyt recurve. Most likely 54# but we'll see what I'm comfortable with.

Sadly I don't have a job but next year when I get one all that money is going to archery then whatevers left is for college =P.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Archery, if you shoot strong enough bows, does wonders for the physique (sp?), and helps eye-hand coordination just like any other sport. What do you mean by one sided though?

I'm not picky. I've eaten grasshopper charred with a cigarrete lighter before. I'm sure it'll be much better:wink:.

Heavy risers are good for accuracy. Also, wooden limbs don't wear out. There are solid wood bows that are over 50 years old and still kicking. I would be more worried about the glue.

Wow. That's pricey. You could get a whole new bow for that! Or make about six hundred selfbows:wink:

Sounds like a plan. I've got to start selling some nicer selfbows to help pay for my addiction.


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

Since you only draw with one arm it causes that arm to be larger than the other. For a person like me that didn't work out constantly to begin with its a noticable difference.

That sounds good =P.

Ahh they don't wear out ehh? There has to be a reason for them being so cheap then hmm idk.

Sure is but I guess its worth it. I've never shot traditional but there is a father in my JOAD group that does. How much does it cost to make a self bow? Including the cost of equipment. Sounds like a fun hobby =P


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Ahhh. Now I get what you mean. Yes, it does. If I flex my shoulder muscles there is a huge knot of solid muscle beside my neck of muscle on the left side from bracing against the power of the longbows I shoot. And I didn't start out working out constantly. Actually, I didn't really do anyhting, ever. 

Haha. It wasn't. But I'd bet it would be if I cooked it right.

Wood is cheaper to come by than making fiberglass/carbon. That's all. Look for a fiberglass tree. Now look for a maple. See what I mean?

It might be. I've never seen the sense in it. Or buying modern "traditional bows". It costs about $2 for the string. That's it. I cut the tree myself, so I don't sepnd any money there. I use my father's tools, or tools I've bought before. A vice, a hatchet (or bandsaw or saber saw), drawknife, rasp, and scraper are the main tools. Sandpaper, and finish (polyurethane or floor wax or lard). To be honest, the most money I ever spend is when I bulk order arrow materials ($38 for 100 dowels= 75 arrow shafts, $2 for fletchings for each arrow, $8 for 50 blunt points, adn then $60 for a dozen broadheads for hunting). Good arrows desereve alot of time and care, and only the best materials. And you might have bulk shafting material in your area (River cane, red oaiser dogwood, and various other shoots work superbly if you can get them in quantity). 

Some say "you get what you pay for". Really, it's "you get out of it what you put in". Be that money or work. And considering you get a job where you work for hours to get paid for moeny to buy things that you could have just spent the hours working on, it evens out.


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

Well thats what happens when you choose a sport like archery. 

Well Its good attribute to be able to eat anything... I guess =P

Lol I guess I get your reasoning. I decided to get wood/glass limbs.

My reason of modern Recurves is the hope of going to the Olympics one day and I don't see many traditionals.

Wow that is extremely cheap. I thought you needed special equipment to make bows but most of that stuff could be found in my shed. I guess its just a choice of preferance(I think thats how its spelled) and my wanting to go to the olympics. If only I loved traditional as much as recurve life would be so much cheaper.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Mhmm. If you shoot loose style (hunting style) it will strengthen your entire upper body. When I shoot you can see the muscles curl and writhe in my arms, back and chest. 

It is. I will never go hungry, nor would I have to resort to cannibalism if stranded on an island.

Not my reasonning, that's how it is. You can buy some custom longbows and recurves with wooden inner laminations for a few hundred dollars, but you can add another hundred or so for just ONE carbon strip in it. 

Ahhh. I guess that makes sense. Well, I guess I'll just have to get good enough so you'll see one then, won't I?

Nope. Nothing special. Actually, even the "specialty" items, like a stave dryer or materials to make recurves can be made from stuff around your garage. And the Native Americans built fabulous bows with just flint and chert flakes- as do some bowyers today. You'll probabaly get into it later in life. Everyone usually starts out with modern stuff and moves onto more primtive or traditional materials. It is a matter of prefernce, that, and misinformation. Most people tend to belive selfbows are poor shooting, weak bows that are inferior to modern fiberglass backed bows (just fo over the the traditional archery forum and try saying selfbows are just as good as modern bows). Really, it just takes a few years, or a willingness to listen to others, before you start making good bows- and people like to have good bows they can pick up at the store. They think it's just easier.


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

to be the best archer I can be have fun and harvest some nice animails 
I have a few second and third place finishes I would like to win a shoot someday


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

Lol Well I guess thats what happens when you choose to practice every day. I imagine shooting 80# everyday would cause you to have large knots of muscles. I can't see myself as an athletic type though ><.

You may never become a cannibal but the other people might. Then thats when your knowledge of how to make bows out of sticks comes into the equation... =P

You make traditional bows sound better and better Kegan .

If I saw you at the Olympics with a traditional bow I would give up then and there lol.

Wow this is sounding cheaper and cheaper lol. Do you have a guide to make one? I might make a stick bow for fun. Its summer and there is no school. Might as well lol.

Keep at it buck. 2nd or third isn't bad. I can't wait till my first competition at the end of July then I will place first (hopefully =P)


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

some of my goals

Perfect my BT release
shoot a 300 60X on 5 spot (best so far is 300 59X)
shoot a 300 30X on Vegas
shoot in the Pro class and do well within the next 2-3 years
Make the Pro Shootdown in Vegas
Win Vegas Someday......


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

João_Almeida said:


> LOL?
> [X] get form and strength down well enough to shoot 16 lbs.
> [ ] get form and strength down well enough to shoot 24 lbs. (By June 20th!!)
> [ ] get form and strength down well enough to shoot 30 lbs...
> how old are you? if you're over thirteen you can get to 30lbs in less than 1 month how much do you train?


16...
That's what you think. I'm perfecting my form, not my scores... for now. I have until 2012 Olympics. Why mess it up rushing into a bow that's too heavy to maintain perfect form?

That and I'm recovering from a shoulder injury.
I train 3-5 hours daily. You?



razor:
I'm happy to see someone else getting converted to archery! Now you're doomed: you'll never kick the habit now!  congrats on your golf tee hit!

I hope to get up to 40 lbs, but like I said ^ up there. I've got another 4 years to get there. 
I practice 6 days a week. It was 7, but I started going insane. O_O
No... I am not a guy... Do I need to put that in my sig? This same thing has happened before...
See ya on the field!


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

So you plan on going to the Chula Vista Olympic training center? I met some guy on youtube that goes there. He's going the 2012 olypmics himself. Training under Kisik Lee would be great. I went on his site and read up on his techniques and I'm already scoring better (kslinternationalarchery.com).

Thanks for the congrats =P
I Only wish I could practice that much. I don't have my own bow also I figured out today taht shooting in my backyard isn't completely legal =P. I hope there is place in my house to shoot. Or maybe a new range will open around here I really hope one does the closest one is 15-20 minute drive away. Also my goal is 52# hoyt bow.

Yes if you put that you were a girl in your sig it would help =P.


----------



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

i dont set goals so im not disapointed when i dont reach them :sad:


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

Aww don't talk like that. One of archery's top rules is be confident. If it doesn't hit what you wanted it to say "I can do better" when your ready to shoot concentrate and think "I can do this!"


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

It does. Broadened my shoulders as well. Archery has done wonders for my physical condition and strength.

That, and how to hunt/fish for survival:wink:!

May not be as easy, but they're definately tops!

And I've been meaning to get into target archery to imporve my form and consistency lol.

I don't have a guide per se, but I did a build along on the Selfbows thread (just look back a few pages) and I could give you detailed instructions if you PM'ed me. They're alot of fun to make and shoot- and require more from the archer, which would make you a better shot with your sighted recurves.

And LooMoo is dead-on. Nothing is more harmful to good accuracy than jumping up in weight. My consistency isn't nearly as good as I want it to be, because finding proplerly matched (spine/weight) arrows that are easy to make up is very costly or difficult. If you want accuracy, go with the lighter poundages. Besides, The English shot 100 yard target competitions and Native Americans slayed all sorts of game with bows of 45#.


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

Well thats a good thing. I was always on the weak side but that will eventually change. Glad I picked such a athleticly challenging sport =P.

What if the island was all vegetation =P.

Well I hear some things are different. You shoot sideways? and not straight up and down right. Also I would need to learn how to aim without a sight

Yep great with consistency. Before I found out I couldn't when I shot in my backround I killed all the grass around where I stood. There was 2 size 11 feet spots burnt into the grass =P.

Well as long as its fairly cheap it sounds fun. I have a few really long but skinny pieces of wood in the backyard. Do you make straight stick bows or recurves? And if you make recurves are they take down?

I hear lots of people quit because the high DW. I've heard of a trainer that forces even the adults stay on 25# for a little. I think its Nuts&Bolts not sure though someone in general archery section ><.


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

You can set up practice in your bed room, when you get your own bow: all you need it a "form master." It's a training aid you use that attatches to your elbow, and has a string that attatches to the bow string. Make sure that if you use it, though, that the string has about one inch of slack in it. You just draw back your bow, with or without an arrow, then release. If your hand stays, rather than jerking forward, you are making good use of your back muscles. (mine hand goes BACK, not just stays in one palce! That's with 16 lbs, though... :wink
I probably put 50% of my training in on that thing. 

Or, I've heard of people setting up a "cube" target and setting it up to shoot at in the garage or in a bedroom. Blank bale blank bale blank bale! One of the most important things to do in my opinion! (shooting at a target mat without a target.)

Fine. I'll put "I am woman, hear me roar" in my sig. 

Which training center guy? Tyler Benner? Jake? Jacob Wukie?


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

My main goal each day is to hit the target. So far, so good, at least for the past week or so LoL.


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

Hmm I've never heard of anything like that. Could you link a place I could buy it? It sounds like a good item to make you stronger and work on form.

I had a bail of hay I shot at in my backyard but I've been throoughly informed that if I do it I'll get fined. Also I doubt I could shoot in the house after those umm holes in the wall. (Come on I didn't even pull it at full draw =\)

I talked to Jake Kaminski. Asked him about his bow/form and he gladly answered questions.

Thats always a good goal Huntress. Don't wanna keep breaking/losing arrows. The range closest to be has LONG grass behind the target. And long lane to the target with Rocks. So if I shoot to high I lose my arrow in the grass if I shoot low I break the arrow =P.


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/sho...d=861&osCsid=ba684639c8f50eb8946e8eb7eea65fed

I don't know why, but the form master has this weird metal thing attatched to it, that really hurts your arm if it hits you. (I took mine off. My metal thing, not my arm. ) I actually never read the directions, but I just didn't see the point of having the metal, unless the company wanted to woop you up.
It sure is nice: you can practice in your room without any arrows and get some good training in.


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

I wish there was a video of it being shot. I looked it up and I have a few questions. Do you attach this to the string- draw back and then let go of the string as though you were dry firing it ?

Aha found one
http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZfBo1xFOj-4

This looks like a great item. I would hate for it to snap and dryfire by accident. That would stink. Other than that It might be your pulling back because you are use to a full follow through? I might have to find one of these I wonder if my local archery store holds them =P.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Challenging isn't the word. It just builds strength the more you do it. Slowly and steadily. Of couse, you could shoot a stronger bow and a whole bunch of arrows evreyday, and build up quickly.

It's still an island. That means that there should be some sort of fish in the ocean. Tip for getting sharks: cut your hand and wave it in the water. They'll come to the blood. When they do, stab 'em.

You can shoot a longbow in any manner. I can shoot straight up, leaning forward, leaning backwards, sitting down, lying on a block (on your back and your stomach), crouching, kneeling, and facing away from the target. Just about any position that you can get clearence on the bow limbs and reach full draw. Most of it is trick shooting though.

Excellent. I'll probably need to find an actual target archer who knows what they're doing to give me some pointers though. That, and get some bales to set up our new range. I practice now shooting the stems of plants, "decapitating them". 

It is! Don't go by what the sticks look like, go by what the wood is. Oak, hickory, as, elm, birch, Osage, locust, and mulberry (among others) all work. I can make pretty much anything (quality being the only variable). I've made recurves, but they weren't that great (too much stress, too heavy tips- veyr poor shooters). They were one piece, but I'm working on a takedown longbow right now. 

I personally go after as much power as I can muster out of a bow, for better penetration and more power when hunting. I just feel better about hutning with a stroing bow (and I am fairly accurate). Someday I'll probabaly settle down and use proper strenght bows (55#), but as long as I can pull these big bows with ease, I'll keep at it.


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

Well thats what I meant =P. Eventually I will grow in size and athletic ability!

Lets say a nuclear bomb was dropped in the ocean killing all life in the area. Luckily you guys were just out of the area. Hey its unlikely but it sounds like a what if game so far.

Which one is the most accurate of all? Or is it just a choice of preferance. 

.

I'm guessing you have a lot of land? With all the wood you get for bows there must be a lot of trees. I only wish we lived in the country then I could shoot in my backyard without any repracussions.

Well thats settled I'll have to find a guide and try it out soon.

Ahh well that makes sense. I shoot FITA and the max poundage is 60# with the competitions. Or so I've heard. Also I don't hunt so I don't want the arrow stuck to much into the target. It becomes hell to take it out especially on FITA targets ..


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

therazor302 said:


> I wish there was a video of it being shot. I looked it up and I have a few questions. Do you attach this to the string- draw back and then let go of the string as though you were dry firing it ?
> 
> Aha found one
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZfBo1xFOj-4
> ...


I wouldn't worry too much about dry firing: most kid bows (internature, aim, etc) have been dry fired many, many times. And if you get a nicer bow, it's not the end of the world if it gets dry fired. I think the risers can withstand 400 or 500 dry fires. The limbs aren't quite as good, but still. Not that bad. I've accidentaly dry fired my bow a few times just because the nock fell off the string or something. Just don't do that intentionaly, or with a compound. 
And I don't think that coard will break.


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

Well I guess that makes sense. All I've read about dry firing has been on Compounds. I wish this forum had a recurve section even though I think that the FITA is as close as we get.


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

The shop that I shoot for had a guy come in to try out a compound, but he dry fired it by accident. The string broke where his strigger release was, then whipped around and cut his hand down to the bone... not a cool thing...

yeah, that would be cool. Sadly, there aren't a ton of recurvers on here!


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

Ouch! I wish I had a archery store near me. The closest one is 30 mins away. With gas prices this high its nearly impossible to get there.

Sadly none of theme are ever selling there bows. I've been in the market for 3 weeks still nothing on these forums. All compounds... And I was reading an archery book and it was talking how people started recurves and they upgraded to compound. IMPLYING that recurves are inferior!


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Hoyt-Radian-Rec...NameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em122


http://cgi.ebay.com/Hoyt-Gold-Medal...ryZ20839QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


http://cgi.ebay.com/KAP-Olympic-sty...ryZ20839QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://search.ebay.com/search/searc...trt=1&ftrv=1&saprclo=&saprchi=&fsop=32&fsoo=2


There's a few bows on ebay; sometimes it's hard to find cheap or entry level recurves on AT, even on the FITA classifieds section. 
best of luck!
PS: also, try this company. http://www.altservices.co.uk/ They're out of the country, but sometimes (most of the time) it's cheaper to get your stuff shipped here than it is to go through US companies. Plus, they carry differant brands in adition to most of the brands in the US!


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

The kap one looks good but its a bit short. The other ones also look good but I'de prefer metal. Hmm I guess my standards are to high?

I guess I'll just have to go to the shop and shoot before I buy =P I want to try the Kap Winstar II.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Yup! Keep increasing weight as it becomes easier and eventualy you'll be quite the athelete.

Then I'd find sometihg on the island. Fruits, seeds and what not. Besides, bugs are always a source of protien. Though, if I could never have meat of any kind again, I would probabaly just give up right there!

The one you practice most. Thing is, as long as your upper body is in proper alignment, and you cant your head as much as the bow, you'll be fine. I cna shoot from any number of positions and my point of aim is still the same. Usually I shoot slightly canted to the right.

We have 22 acres, but only have a few of those trees (oak, hickory, and elm) for bows. You can buy lumber if you need wood. A 1x2 of red oak is like $7.

Try _The Bent Stick _by Paul Comstock. It's one of the easiest and most informational books on bow building out there. Cheap too, I think's it's only $17. If you can't find it, 3 Rivers Archery has it for sure.

You'll always shoot more accuractely with a lighter bow. And yes, it does become a pain to shoot targets with a heavier bow. Rather pointless as well, as the boost in cast is usually killed by the fact that you also have more trouble aiming properly.


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes... Excellent........

Back to main topic you could resort to cannibalism. =P

Are you aloud to shoot there without getting in trouble?

Could you define what you mean when you say "as long as your upper body is in proper alignment" ? Ahaa I knew it was suppose to be tilted to one direction. =D

I'll check it out. I hope its in the library...

But more poundage=more speed=less wind problems!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

therazor302 said:


> Yes... Excellent........
> 
> Back to main topic you could resort to cannibalism. =P
> 
> ...


I guess. But humans are high in fat and would probably gimme a stroke:wink:

Mhmm. And if not, I don't care. Cops are jerks anyways.

The bow and head, and then the shoulders and arrow. One of the target archers can explain the "triangle" of shooting better. 

It's a great book. It helped me build my first good bow.

More speed doesn't necessarily mean less problems with windage, but a heavier arrow does better. It is also less finicky about perfect release and form. They just require more elevation.

And most people are backwards. They think compounds are better because they shoot faster. Unfortunately, this is still a KE vs. momentum argument. Compounds actually store less enegery than recurves of the same weight, they ar just capable of shooting lighter arrows without the same problems had with recurves. And they believe longbows are the worst, because these bows are the best with heavy arrows. They're also harder to learn to shoot accurately, and require more physical prowess (no let-off).


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

kegan said:


> I guess. But humans are high in fat and would probably gimme a stroke:wink:
> 
> Mhmm. And if not, I don't care. Cops are jerks anyways.
> 
> ...


Meat is meat right? =P

Well if that's how you think. With my luck I would get caught and be charged A LOT.

Alright I think I got you but I'll look it up.

I'll have to find that book. I went to the library and got 7 archery books. I want to compare forms. A lot of people disagree. Some say it doesn't matter how you nock others say it has to be this way or else. Some say a stance where both feet are forward is best but most say the one where one foot is curved is best. I don't know but I'll go ahead and compare them =P.

I'm starting to get confused. I heard higher poundage makes it more stable and straight. It also makes it faster. But don't force yourself to high because 50 with good form is just as good as 55 with decent form.

I guess most people think its better because its easier to hold/aim? I don't know personally I prefer a long bow/recurve bow over a Compound. It makes me feel like I'm cheating with those wheels =P. I guess its preference. I wonder if they will ever put Compounds in the Olympics?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I guess.

Form is a variable thing. It varies a great deal. Find what's consistent, and stick to that. From there, find the little nuances that work best for you. Read everything you possibly can. 

It does give you more speed, and it gives a flatter trajectory, but it doesn't give you more stability, unless you match it with equally heavy arrows, in which case it should shoot just the same as the lighter bow. 

Any shmuck off the street, with no skill or strength, can go in and buy a compound, sight, release, and whole shabang, and be hitting the target, and probabaly the gold, in a matter of minutes, and be able to walk out and sit in a tree and bag a nice big buck. "It's just that easy!". However, it takes quite a while to learn to shoot a longbow or recurve without sight, become strong enough to be able to shoot it comfortably, and be able to hunt or shoot a target with it. It is a matter or preference, but most people just like it easy.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

quite simpily my goal is to get a sponser and win a few tounaments.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

if u lookin at buying a recurve talk to kegan. he gave me one for free. and lovin to bow kegan thnx again!


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

Sorry I haven't replied i'm on vacation in California

That makes sense so its 50/50 form/strength. I hope so =P

Alright then again you prove me wrong =P.

Yep yep yep. But hey if they want to make it easier its their choice. Difficulty makes a sport more fun. Its like using cheat codes on games. Its just no fun


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

You need only look into old archery books to see about a hundred different rules on form. Whom to believe? The one that works best for you. Besides, strength can be gained later after good form is learned.

There's also bow dsign. So yeah, tons of variables:wink:.

Also, without sights/other paraphinalia to clutter a bow, you can make wing shots easier, and shoot more quickly!


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

kegan said:


> However, it takes quite a while to learn to shoot a longbow or recurve without sight, become strong enough to be able to shoot it comfortably, and be able to hunt or shoot a target with it. It is a matter or preference, but most people just like it easy.



it took me a long time to be able to get accurate with my longbows but i eventually did and it is sooo worth it. It gives me a great sense of satisfaction to be able to hit what i want without sight or anything like that especially with a bow i made because then i know it was me who made that shot not the fancy bow


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> it took me a long time to be able to get accurate with my longbows but i eventually did and it is sooo worth it. It gives me a great sense of satisfaction to be able to hit what i want without sight or anything like that especially with a bow i made because then i know it was me who made that shot not the fancy bow


As true today as it was when the Thompson brothers (Maurice) wrote back in 1876!

Funny how even the good parts of history repeat themselves?


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

kegan said:


> You need only look into old archery books to see about a hundred different rules on form. Whom to believe? The one that works best for you. Besides, strength can be gained later after good form is learned.
> 
> There's also bow dsign. So yeah, tons of variables:wink:.
> 
> Also, without sights/other paraphinalia to clutter a bow, you can make wing shots easier, and shoot more quickly!


Yep yep. I guess thats why its better to start with low poundage for the working on the form.

*sigh* =P

Yep. I've always wanted to shot as fast as they say inside of books. We'll see =D.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Yup. Will and Maurice Thompson had slightly "poor" form, but could shoot a duck out of the air at 40 yards. And most Natives had "bad" form, but they kept themselves fed, now didn't they!

Archery is just such a variable sport. Find what's best for you, and run with it!

It doesn't take much. With jsut slight practice you can sling an arrow every five seconds or so- no problem. With accuracy too:wink:.


----------



## bowgirl5 (Aug 6, 2008)

*My goals*

I just got back into archery after 5 or 6 years. After my re-introduction to archery, I made a couple goals:
Keeping my elbow UP. AND STRETCH!!
Learning to properly use my sight, and learning to set it myself.
Scoring for every hit.
Learning to use a Crossbow.
Shooting 3D.
Sticking with archery this time.
Learning everything I can about archery. (<---K<


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

Well welcome back to archery =P.

I guess my new and only goal at the moment is GETTING A BOW! If only there was one in my price range


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

therazor302 said:


> Well welcome back to archery =P.
> 
> I guess my new and only goal at the moment is GETTING A BOW! If only there was one in my price range


Make one.


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

I would but I don't have either the time nor the patience to do so. =P


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Well, it's not for everyone. It takes a romantic's soul, a parent's patrience, and a good bit of strength.


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

Sadly I have none of those attributes =P.


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

Well here is a huge update. I got a bow! 

[X]Loosen my grip because I need to get use to not gripping it and using a sling
[X]Actually score with every arrow I hit
[X]Obtain my own take down recurve bow with a red metal riser, 26-28" draw length and 20-30# limbs for under 125$ these forums seem to be addicted to compound bows so haven't found one yet
[X]Learn to use the sight correctly
[X]Actually score my first 10
[ ]Win or place in the tops in a tournament
[ ]Robin Hood one of my arrows but not demolish it because arrows are expensive
[X] Think of nothing but the next time I can shoot
[X] Shoot more than I play video games


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

That's awesome razor. You'll be amazed at how much time can slip away while you're slinging arrows at targets. Somehow you can loose an entire morning in what's seems to just a a dozen or so shots:wink:.

I looked back at my own. Needs some checks, and a few adjustments.

[X] Robin hood
[] Get to pulling 90# as easily as I do 80#
[KNow how, just need a board] Build the "perfect" bow
[Not perfect, but as good as my 20 and 30 yards consistency] Obtain perfect consistency up to 40 yards
[X] Obtain accuracy at 50 yards
[X] Be able to cut a string at ten paces
[Got some, and know where to buy more stuff] Get a massive supply of arrows
[X] Become able to consistently churn out excellent bows
[] Become accurate on small moving targets (ping pong ball size and smaller)
[] Get a take-down longbow built
[X] Amass a great number of staves, and refine my bow building

Got a new list...

[] Work on grouping- preferably under 8" out to 50 yards
[] Take a few deer, squirrel, turkey, and whatever else that tastes good and is in season with my sticks
[] Make a few new sets of gear


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks!

I shot barebow today and it is pretty satisfying to hit red at 20 yards with just a bow.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

therazor302 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I shot barebow today and it is pretty satisfying to hit red at 20 yards with just a bow.


That's awesome! It's a bit tougher, but with practice it becomes pleasingly effective. You become amazed at the ranges you can shoot with some good equipment and practice!


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

I imagine nothing would be more satisfying then hitting gold at 90m with a long bow =P.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Do some research into old English target archers like Horace Ford, Elmer, and the like. They were truly great target archers, placing six arrows or so into the gold at 80-100 yards.

Hoarce Ford actually wrote a book, _Archery-Its Theory and Practice_. I asked for it for my birthday, so I'll have to let you know if it's as good as he was (he's won more tournaments than any other man, living or dead).


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow that sounds amazing  I'll have to look into it.


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

Well lets get this ttt.
[X]Loosen my grip because I need to get use to not gripping it and using a sling
[X]Actually score with every arrow I hit
[X]Obtain my own take down recurve bow with a red metal riser, 26-28" draw length and 20-30# limbs for under 125$ these forums seem to be addicted to compound bows so haven't found one yet
[X]Learn to use the sight correctly
[X]Actually score my first 10
[ ]Win or place in the tops in a tournament
[ ]Robin Hood one of my arrows but not demolish it because arrows are expensive
[ ]Set up a target in my backyard with paint marks on the floor at 30 40 and 50 meters
[X] Think of nothing but the next time I can shoot
[X] Shoot more than I play WoW =P(yes I'm a nerd)

Well I just thought I'de bump to see if any new people have goals. I'm getting my arrows on Saturday and I'll finally be completely setup.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Well, I've gotten about half of _Archery- Its Theory and Practice_. So far, it's defiantely worth reading! Though he's reduiculously biased against any bow except for English longbows of yew (bear in mind it was written in the 1800's), his tecniques are not that far off from those of the greatest archer of all time- Howard Hill. The only difference in form I can see is anchor. Hill anchors at the corner of his mouth, and Ford anshors under his chin. But Hill shot closer range and heavier bows, and shot more quickly. Both of which would require a cheek draw. Ford shot at 100 yards (into which he could place more than 70 arrows out of 100 into the target and score) and only shot about 50#, meaning the needed elevation and direct aiming would be employed here.

Obviously, there's soemthing to it then:wink:.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

to score a perfect score at 20 yd at a vages face
almost there 295 highest
and become a profesional archer


----------

